# Creare una Lan in casa

## makaveli87

Siccome non ho la più pallida idea cosa cercare/come fare/che applicazioni usare sono obbligato ad aprire una na nuova discussione..

Allora in casa ho (addirittura! non li buttiamo mai via!!) 4 computer: Un windows Xp di mio fratello, il mio dual boot gentoo-xp, un gentoo su un ppc e un mac os X (10.2. :Cool: .

Tutti collegati via wireless/wired all'access point Apple Airport Extreme Base

Vorrei creare una rete casalinga, per scambiarci files, eccetera eccetera!

Inoltre ho una Epson Stylus Photo R220 sempre collegata all'airport.

Su windows riesco già ad usare la stampante in rete. Vorrei riuscirci anche su gentoo.

Che cosa devo fare per creare questa rete??

(scusate la confusione.. ma non so proprio che info darvi di più!!)

----------

## RexRocker

samba e niente altro, controlla vari tutorial configurazioni e simili

ciao

Rex

----------

## Peach

 *RexRocker wrote:*   

> samba e niente altro, controlla vari tutorial configurazioni e simili

 

magari anche cups?

c'è una printing guide tra la documentazione che fa proprio il caso tuo (e oltre)

----------

## makaveli87

Tra le cose che ho letto su riviste e howto sembra (magari non capendone niente ho capito male) che sia obbligato ad usare un computer come server per samba.

E' vero?

Io vorrei che nessun computer dipendesse da altri per stampare..

----------

## Cerberos86

non mi sembra proprio... il servizio samba parte su ogni computer che ti interessa raggiungere via lan....

Unica rogna secondo me è la stampante.

In casa ho 5 pc che spaziano da XP a MacOs a gentoo x86 e gentoo ppc... Non ho esigenze particolari ma almeno tutti leggono/scrivono sulle cartelle condivise. Non sono riuscito però a stampare da MacOsX a stampare con una laser su XP usando samba...Con gentoo devo ancora provare...   :Wink: 

----------

## makaveli87

Quindi non c'è bisogno che un pc funga da server. Bene.

Per la stampante.. essa non è attaccata ad un computer, ma all'airport.. quindi.. in teoria dovrebbe essere una di quelle più facilmente configurabili.. vedremo.

----------

## X-Act!

Io non ho nessun problema a stampare da macosX su una stampante attaccata ad una gentoo x86 (anche se per farlo ho dovuto cambiare amano la conf di cups perchè l'interfaccia di macos non prevede questa possibilità).

Non so come funziona l'airport, ma suppongo che sia un normale printserver di rete quindi non dovresti avere problemi ad agganciartici... A meno che in Apple non si siano inventati qualche strano protocollo iperproprietario in pieno stile microsoft, ma ho buone speranze che così non sia!

----------

## makaveli87

No.. penso che vada tutto con bonjour.. (di cui dovrebbero esserci in giro anche i sorgenti..)..cioè.. meno driver meglio è.

----------

## makaveli87

Ho letto un po' di howto ma non ci sto capendo niente..

Allora... iniziamo con calma....

Mi limito a due pc:

Il mio gentoo e mac os X 10.2.8

Come mi ci collego?

Io ho emerso samba.

Nel kernel ho sia cifs, sia smbfs.

Allora.. il ping al computer (192.168.1.4) funziona.

Non ho configurato nessun file di configurazione per samba perchè non ci ho capito niente...

se do:

```

tux makaveli # smbmount //192.168.1.4/romano /mnt/net/G4/

timeout connecting to 192.168.1.4:445

Password:

9510: session setup failed: ERRSRV - ERRbadpw (Bad password - name/password pair in a Tree Connect or Session Setup are invalid.)

SMB connection failed

tux makaveli #

```

Chi ha la pazienza di aiutarmi?

----------

## Peach

ammesso e concesso che osX esporti le stampanti con smb, ti consiglio prima di tutto di vedere i servizi esportati con:

```
$ smbtree
```

o provare a vedere i servizi singoli della macchina con

```
$ smbclient -L //MACCHINA -U utente
```

... ti dice qualcosa?

----------

## makaveli87

ma non sto parlando di stampanti ora..

Ragazzi che confusione!!

Ora vorrei solo condividere la mia home e quella di mac os X.. 

La stampante la facevo dopo

cmq:

```

tux makaveli # smbclient -L //192.168.1.4 -U romano

timeout connecting to 192.168.1.4:445

Password:

Domain=[WORKGROUP] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 2.2.3a (build 26)]

        Sharename       Type      Comment

        ---------       ----      -------

        IPC$            IPC       IPC Service (Samba 2.2.3a (build 26))

        ADMIN$          Disk      IPC Service (Samba 2.2.3a (build 26))

        romano          Disk      User Home Directories

Domain=[WORKGROUP] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 2.2.3a (build 26)]

        Server               Comment

        ---------            -------

        COMPUTER-DI-ROM      Samba 2.2.3a (build 26)

        TUX                  Samba 3.0.22

        Workgroup            Master

        ---------            -------

        WORKGROUP            COMPUTER-DI-ROMANO

```

----------

## makaveli87

Scusate l'insistenza.. dopo che ricevo quella schermata che devo fare?

----------

## makaveli87

Allora.. dopo un po' di tempo (ho dovuto mettere a posto il pc di mio padre) sono riuscito a trovare il tempo di riprovare samba.

Ho seguito il primo pezzo di questo wiki:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Setup_Samba

Allora come primo computer ho deciso di connetermi a quello di mio padre.. quindi ho dato un 

```

makaveli@tux ~ $ smbclient -L //192.168.1.4 -U pino

Password:

Domain=[POWER-MAC-G4] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 3.0.10]

        Sharename       Type      Comment

        ---------       ----      -------

        IPC$            IPC       IPC Service (Power Mac G4)

        ADMIN$          IPC       IPC Service (Power Mac G4)

        pino            Disk      User Home Directories

Domain=[POWER-MAC-G4] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 3.0.10]

        Server               Comment

        ---------            -------

        Workgroup            Master

        ---------            -------

        MSHOME               FRANCY

        WORKGROUP            POWER-MAC-G4

makaveli@tux ~ $

```

Quindi.. ditemi se sbaglio... ho due reti.. una quella della MS, l'altra è quella che mi interessa...

Allora.. devo scegliere la cartella pino.. bene.

Allora provo a connettermi con 

```

tux makaveli # smbmount //192.168.1.4/pino /mnt/net/G4/ -o username=pino,password=XXX

tux makaveli # cd /mnt/net/G4/

tux G4 # ls

Adobe SVG 3.0 Installer Log  Library                   Music     Sites

Desktop                      Mac OS X Install DVD.dmg  Pictures

Documents                    Movies                    Public

```

Direi che ci sono riuscito..

Allora aggiorno fstab come scritto nella guida:

```

//192.168.1.4/pino      /mnt/net/G4     smbfs           noauto,username=pino,credentials=/root/.credentials,uid=1000,umask=000,user   0 0

```

al file .credentials è stato dato il permesso 600 sempre come è scritto nella guida.

Ora..

Da root funziona tutto

mount /mnt/net/G4

ma da utente normale..

```

makaveli@tux ~ $ mount /mnt/net/G4/

ERROR: Unable to open credentials file!

```

Ma il file .credentials non deve essere leggibile da utente.. ma il sistema dovrebbe usarselo, no??

----------

## comio

 *makaveli87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma da utente normale..
> 
> ```
> ...

 

mi pare normale il comportamento. mount gira da utente e non può accedere al file .credentials. Puoi fare questo: crea un gruppo "miosamba" associa l'utente e root a quel gruppo e rendi di proprietà di root:miosamba rendendolo leggibile dal gruppo.

ciao.

luigi

----------

## -YoShi-

Per configurare le directory condivise su OsX ti consiglio di usare SharePoints. E' un utlity freeware che ti consente in maniera molto semplice di aggiungere cartelle condivise, sistemare i permessi ecc.. e ti evita di modificare a mano il file /etc/smb.conf  :Smile: 

Per windows, basta semplicemente cliccare col destro sulla cartella che vuoi condividere e selezionare "condivisione", ti si apre una schermatina e basta che imposti il nome che vuoi compaia in rete e il gioco è fatto.

Per Linux non puoi semplicemente editare il file /etc/samba/smb.conf aggiungendo la tua home oppure la cartella che vuoi condividere?

P.S. Se non sei un paranico della sicurezza, oppure vuoi cominciare a fare un test per vedere se funzia, ti conviene impostare security = SHARE nei 2 smb.conf ( quello Osx e di gentoo)

La stampante dovrebbe avere un ip assegnato dalla base airport, basta che imposti dei driver generic/PPS su e dovrebbe andare alla grande..

----------

## makaveli87

Ma il server deve essere sempre acceso sul mio computer oppure no?

@ comio

ALlora io ho aggiunto un nuovo utente:

groupadd miosamba.

Poi ho editato il file group e ho metto tra gli utenti "root,makaveli".

Poi cosa devo fare??

Ho provato un 

chown root:miosamba /root/.credentials ma non cambia niente..

----------

## -YoShi-

 *makaveli87 wrote:*   

> Ma il server deve essere sempre acceso sul mio computer oppure no?
> 
> 

 

Dipende da quello che vuoi fare. Se vuoi che il server faccia da storage, mail, ecc.. allora deve sempre stare acceso.

Se hai bisogno di un server di storage "domestico" allora meglio comprare un NAS da attacare alla rete.

Se invece vuoi solo condividere i documenti/stampante, ma nn hai la necessità di un pc acceso 24/24 - 7/7 allora no. Accendi il pc che ti serve e questo condivide i file e quando hai finito lo spegni. tutto qua.

----------

## makaveli87

Ok..

Ho ancora qualche problema a settare il file smb.conf..

Domani pomeriggio li elencherò.

Grazie per l'aiuto!

----------

## makaveli87

Scusate il ritardo.

Allora questo è il mio smb.conf fatto con dei copia-incolla in giro perchè devo essere sincero..

Non ci capisco niente.

Il problema è che non riesco a capire cosa serve il server e il client siccome li installo entrambi contemporaneamente.

Siccome non dovrei fare una rete centralizzata il server non dovrebbe servirmi, vero?

Ora...

ecco il file..

```

[global]

# workgroup = NT-Domain-Name or Workgroup-Name, eg: LINUX2

   workgroup = WORKGROUP

   netbios name = TUX

# server string is the equivalent of the NT Description field

   server string = Lets dance samba

# Security mode. Defines in which mode Samba will operate. Possible

# values are share, user, server, domain and ads. Most people will want

# user level security. See the HOWTO Collection for details.

   security = share

# Unix users can map to different SMB User names

   username map = /etc/samba/smbusers

   guest account = local_user

   log file = /var/log/smb/samba.%m

   max log size = 50

   local master = no

#added for remote printer use over samba

   printcap name = cups

   disable spoolss = Yes

   show add printer wizard = No

   printing = cups

[public]

        comment = shared

        path = /home/makaveli

        valid users = local_user

        guest ok = yes

        browseable = yes

```

Questo è sul mio pc...

A parte i permessi per il mio utente riesco ad entrare nel G4, ma non in windows e non ho ancora provato sul gentoo ppc di mia madre.

Invece per il viceversa... niente.

Risolto quello c'è sempre la stampante in agguato!!

----------

## federico

E' un po' confuso quello che dici, prova una configurazione come questa (e' la mia del server, funzionante)

```

sideralis ~ # cat /etc/samba/smb.conf

[global]

   workgroup = MATRIX

   server string = Sideralis Samba Server %v

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

   max log size = 50

   security = share

   encrypt passwords = yes

   dns proxy = no

   domain master = Yes

   local master = Yes

   preferred master = Yes

   socket options = IPTOS_LOWDELAY TCP_NODELAY

   hosts allow = 192.168.15.

   map to guest = bad password

   guest account = nobody

   invalid users = root

[Share]

   comment = Pubblica e Scrivibile

   path = /home/share

   public = yes

   read only = no

   printable = no

   create mask = 0660

   directory mask = 0770

[Share2]

   comment = Pubblica e Scrivibile

   path = /mnt/share

   public = yes

   read only = no

   printable = no

   create mask = 0660

   directory mask = 0770

```

----------

## ErniBrown

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> Non sono riuscito però a stampare da MacOsX a stampare con una laser su XP usando samba...Con gentoo devo ancora provare...  

 

Probabilmente arrivo tardissimo e avrai già risolto, però ti rispondo lo stesso: macos usa cups (ma al call center apple ovviamente non sapevano manco cos'è cups), per cui per fare stampare un mac su un server linux devi solo editare il file /etc/cups/client.conf e mettere l'indirizzo del server nella riga opportuna.

Per farlo devi avere i permessi di root, per cui puoi usare sudo (già integrato in macos) oppure creare una password di root, sempre con sudo

```
sudo passwd root
```

----------

## makaveli87

Beh..

Io non ho ancora risolto..

E questa cosa mi è molto utile per configurare il mio server cups su linux.

Per ora ho abbandonato il G4 e mi sono connesso a un'altra macchina gentoo con nfs e ho provato anche ssh.

Questo funziona!

Ora però è un momento che non ho più molto tempo...

Riscriverò qui in futuro quando rinizierò a lavorarci su.

----------

